# South Dakota



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

Buddy says the ducks are nuts right now as they deer hunt. We were out a week and a half ago and did well but he says now it is crazy. They are deer hunting so not interested in ducks but says ducks all over big time especially mallards. Said they wont even get up until you drive past them close.

All of us nonresident hunters are done and the residents are onto deer or the roosters. These ducks have a refuge that is not a rufuge and love it in flooded fields! Still do love the fact SD limits hunters so we can get a quality hunt without pressure.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes and no.Some areas great and many traditional 'late' areas suck.Starting to cool down and once the flooded fields freeze,things will change significantly.
The same conditions are creating problems for many deer and pheasant hunters as well.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

That's been the general answer for most people in ND asking, where's the ducks?

They're where the fields are flooded and they always seem to find it.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

I just got back from a 1.5 week trip at my place NE SD, it was pretty good :beer: Headed back in a week to finish off the season.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

Is this the flooded stuff you are talking about?


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Get out of my spot!!!


----------



## TEALMAN (Sep 27, 2006)

Pretty spot for sure.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Some areas are pretty flooded from those I've talked to hunting Sodak and from the sounds of it, the birds are thick and the warm temps probably aren't making them move too much.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Birds are thick in Northern SoDak but I'm finding very few here in the central portion of the state. Anyone having any luck finding birds in the east central part of the state?


----------



## xTrMWtRFwLr (Jul 28, 2009)

There are still good #'s of ducks in my area yet. Refuge is holding quit a few and along with most of the big bodies of water. Tremendous amount of snows and canadians around yet to. The corn harvest is just getting into full swing seems to be keeping them around now that they have a good food source. Been blasting them now for about a month with great results in the new harvested corn fields. Best of luck to all hunting. 
:beer:


----------



## packerfan04 (Feb 20, 2009)

Around the Corn Palace city is slow. It takes a lot of scouting right now, but if you find it, it's whack 'em and stack 'em.


----------

